# Paddock Control of Buttercups and Dock



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

In the for what it's worth category-

Sprayed two of my three horse paddocks with pastureguard early but it did not control the buttercups for beans. Also suffering from a reemergence of dock. tested grazon at 3/4 ou per gal, grazon 1/2 ou plus 1/2 tsp chapparal, Q4 and 1/2 ou grazon per gal and 2 ou of Weedmaster per Gal H2O. for spot spraying. So far-the Q-4 mix was too hot, and the grazon mixes were mixed. However, the 2 ou of weedmaster wilts buttercups in 2 days so you see what you missed. Horses hate those things, won't touch them and they are somewhat poisonous. So if you don't eliminate them they will eventually take over.


----------

